# Renato D'Aiello closes Fest - now we need your feedback!



## hhillmusicfest (Oct 28, 2012)

Herne Hill Music Festival ended a week ago Saturday night with a great jazz gig from Renato D'Aiello & co. Fest MD Alan Taylor said that the festival will return next year ... but we need your feedback! We're looking to improve, so tell us what you thought about our events by writing an email to:

MusicalDirector@hernehillfestival.org


----------



## pogofish (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, respecting the conditions you agreed to on sign up and posting in the correct forum/sub forum would be a good way to start improving.

Did you clear this with a mod first?r


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

He didn't so I'm moving it to the Brixton Noticeboard


----------

